# Code Clean 40% Carnauba wax -



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CödeClean, the UK's number one choice for prestige vehicle detailing is proud to announce the launch of their highly anticipated and innovative Premier 40% Carnauba Wax; a quality liquid wax blend that allows application in all weather conditions and in direct sunlight. It's been tested with no adverse effect on body panels that reached in excess of 150 °F; something no other wax can do.

Whether it's scorching hot, freezing cold or even raining, CödeClean's Premier 40% Carnauba Wax has been formulated to make life easy and can be applied to an entire car in well under 30 minutes. No more waiting for the right time to apply, no more worries about over applying product, no more hassle with overspill. Simply wipe on, then wipe off, for 3 months protection, it's as easy as that.

Premier 40% Carnauba Wax is safe to use on all surfaces, from painted finishes to glass, chrome and rubber trim and will leave behind a protected finish and long lasting, deep gloss shine. Because it contains no chalky fillers or harsh abrasives, it won't leave behind any residue or dust, regardless of the amount used or the ambient temperature.

CödeClean believe their wax is the easiest to use and most versatile wax available, and at just £15 for 500ml, one of the most cost effective too. CödeClean also offer a no quibble money back guarantee on all products.

You can purchase Premiere 40% Carnauba right now, just log onto CödeClean's website listed below to purchase.

Price: 500ml for £15

Web: http://www.codeclean.co.uk


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

id be intrested to see the durability/gloss and beading/sheating from this wax


----------



## fencer (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know about the gloss or sheeting but on trying to buy a small quantity, £15 worth I found after carriage and vat it was nearer £25!!!! Beware!.


----------

